# labral hip tear anyone?



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

My daughter is a Nationally ranked sprinter and long jumper (doesn't have anything to do with anything, just bragging) and last year she jumped in the pit, landed awckwardly and tore her gluteous minimus muscle. It's right in the area you're talking about. It took about 6 months to heal. Try stretching and a foam roller. That really helped her out.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

What did you do to injure yourself? Labreal tears are more felt in the joint itself and the groin (I thought)

I have really messed up hips, I used to be really flexible as a kid and waaay over did the crazy splits and crap. I did matial arts and attemtped to dance not to mention other stupid shit. As an adult I made things much worse running--I ran for the last time in 2007 I when fucked my shit up for good during a half marathon lol


anyway, do your hip joints click or lock up? Or that have "snapping" feeling if you do leg lifts? Do you get pain when putting all your weight on one leg? Like excruciating "Id die if the house was on fire cos I can't walk" pain if you sit cross legged too long? 

You have a few options for most hip injuries. Drugs  Physical Thearapy and last resort hip resurfacing (Im hoping to avoid that but it aint looking good) 

In the mean time be careful and don't do things that exacerbate the problem. Like for me that means no running, no cross legged sitting and I do yoga. It helps.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I might be way out to lunch but that sounds more like sciatica to me. Anyway the doc should be able to tell you. Let them diagnose you! :bowdown:


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

mixie said:


> What did you do to injure yourself? Labreal tears are more felt in the joint itself and the groin (I thought)
> 
> I have really messed up hips, I used to be really flexible as a kid and waaay over did the crazy splits and crap. I did matial arts and attemtped to dance not to mention other stupid shit. As an adult I made things much worse running--I ran for the last time in 2007 I when fucked my shit up for good during a half marathon lol
> 
> ...


Not really sure what I could have done although part of me thinks it was from squatting. I had one or two "weird" squats last week and I think it started then. The soreness has gradually gotten worse. 

It feels like it need to "pop" it but it doesn't pop. I've tried cranking around my hips a bunch but...nothing.

I did yoga last night actually and it felt almost 100% better when I was done with the class. Woke up this morning and now its really sore, so I'm hoping its a muscle/tendon thing.

God, to be 16 again...I feel so old and crusty.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

My daughter said it felt like it needed to "pop" too. I took her to a chiro a few times and that didn't do much. It wasn't until she rested, stretched (specific stretches for that injury) and did the foam roller that it started to heal. Good luck!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

sheepstealer said:


> Not really sure what I could have done although part of me thinks it was from squatting. I had one or two "weird" squats last week and I think it started then. The soreness has gradually gotten worse.
> 
> God, to be 16 again...I feel so old and crusty.


squatting....yeah, that makes my hip joints hurt thinking about it. I can do it but I got to be careful. My hips actually will pop if I do something that angers them. It hurts, I don't reccomend it!

I want to be 16 but know what I know now.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> I want to be 16 but know what I know now.


Actually I think somewhere between 18-22 was best for me... Old enough to enjoy life and have money, not old enough to hurt too much or have too many responsibilities... :sad:


----------

